# Beijing HDR Ming Tomb Shrine



## Bgagnon127 (May 15, 2011)

Hey all, what do you think? I've done a little bit of HDR but one thing I can't seem to get away from is the graininess of the end result. I've been using Photomatix, any suggestions how to make this cleaner?


----------

